#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-21
<dholbach> good morning
<Siddhu> Can we install Ubuntu ourselves without intervention of Carriers? Like Nexus for Android, will we have Ubuntu version directly installable?
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-22
<dholbach> good morning
<outwork> hi
<ankurash> exit
<kosson> yes
<Jamal> yep :D
<kosson> from Romania!
<kosson> Cheers!
<Ullas> Hello from Kerala, India
<hakan> heey
<Jamal> what is your role in this hangout ?
<Jamal> (messages get there with delay )
<hotice> Hello from Bangalore, India
<Jamal> Will Unity ever become as flexible as KDE ? I mean, sure, we have 3rd party config software, but would be nice to do this native
<Jamal> stop teasing me with ubuntu phone :))
<andreas3115> is this live or recorded ?
<goryzk> hello łś
<kiko> great
<goryzk> ;]
<andreas3115> ok it's recorded
<Ullas> @ <andreas3115> its live streaming
<hotice> affirmative
<HoOn> ooohhhh
<kosson> How open it will be the new system? I ask because I sense that the terminal producers will raise some IP issues?!
<andreas3115> are u sure? because i can pause them
 * reborn is here
<romski> hi
<reborn> hi
<jaaay> hey
<djjimbo> hola
<romski> what time will it start? gmt+8
<faximeno> hola!
<reborn> cool
<djjimbo> como estan
<djjimbo> que hay de nuevo en ubuntu
<Oussama> it will start in 30 minutes
<faximeno> hola ubunteros!
<romski> thanks Oussama. so it will be 12mn gmt+8.. ill be back later.
<Oussama> romski: ;)
<HoOn> I cant't wait for the UBuntu OS images to be released! :)
<faximeno> alguien ha probado los smartphone con ubuntu?
<duncan> hi
<djjimbo> NO YO TODAVIA NO
<reborn> yeeah it will be great
<bharath> <hi>
<reborn> i wanna be a developer for it to..
<prudhvi_> hi
<HoOn> I hope the UBuntu phone is not going to be too locked down. Unlocked bootloaders please!
<Tung> do you open source code of ubuntu for phone?
<reborn> yeah it will b opensource
<couguar> What's about user rights management? And does the mobile Version uses same caches?
<Andrei15193> hello
<Andrei15193> how's it going?
<ubuntu_knight> hi all :)
<farouk225> hi everybody
<MrDzikuPL> Hello everybody :)
<redhatpro> hi
<websiddu> ll
<farouk225> welcome
<buoncri> hi to all
<fabryjavier> hi
<sgtech> hi
<eni992> hi :D
<sgtech> am from ethiopia
<chris_> heho
<hiyo> so what is this all about?
<Kiguan_Portugal> Hello Guys
<Graf_Zahl> hello
<Tuxkalle> hi
<farouk225> we have just to listen??
<icocoy> chown
<fabryjavier> Has the hangout started?
<farouk225> so what should we do ??
<Generator> hi
<aoam> hi
<hippyjake> sup All
<Generator> i just joined
<dholbach> some of you might have to reload http://ubuntuonair.com/ (just make sure it says "Leann Ogasawara" in the video title)
<Generator> can i ask what is the topic of the discussion?"
<Dreeg> hi all
<factor> Hello
<bk201> Hey folks :)
<John__> ok
<Alinwebdev> test123
<dholbach> test test :)
<sgtech> hey
<dholbach> and we're live
<sgtech> hajfkgh 328 2 u89fusdhjfhn 8923riouoDHJ()3u9003u; "?Kj89032oij3ur 2r23r
<sgtech> whats going on?
<sgtech> hi]
<aoam_> why doesnt work video?
<darren__> hi
<dholbach> can you hear me all right?
<fraggle> wont work for me eithere
<hippyjake> "this live event will begin in a few moments"
<GuidoPallemans_> hippyjake: go to the youtube page for anyone seeing "this live event will begin in a few moments"
<tufan> HEllo
<ubunturk> hello
<GuidoPallemans_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AQvOIExkCaw
<aoam__> yea its working after reload
<tufan> hello
<hippyjake> oh it came up!
<tufan> Ubuntu return of Gnome 3 :(
<ho_diggy> hey
<edit> hello
<fraggle> you can watch it on youtube, works
<Guest55470> ssup
<pasjrwoctx> I see nothing
<pata_> hi... cheers from Mexico
<Finn_> Hi
<NONE_OF_THEM> Hello everybody!
<fraggle> watch on youtube
<pasjrwoctx> has it started?
<designbybeck> yes pasjrwoctx
<pasjrwoctx> :( nothing
<designbybeck> pasjrwoctx:  http://ubuntuonair.com/
<pata_> is there any way we you can go back to gnome or the old menu on future Ubuntu editions??
<aoam__> You should filter that join spam guys
<Kiguan_Portugal> Can we install ubuntu in our android phone, our we have to buy one phone with ubuntu pre-instaled??
<dholbach> please prefix your questions with QUESTION: if you have any
<Tasha> They will release Images to install on phones.
<Chris_McL> QUESTION#
<fraggle> what kind of phones?
<Link512> smartphones
<Tasha> They havent released that yet, of course smart phones.
<nubbix> So what is the deal about Unity and why is this so important to the Ubuntu dev team?
<designbybeck> Screenshots or Video on that flipping orientation??
<ho_diggy> money, duh
<factor> Will be looking for a phone , would like a phone with GPL userspace i.e. ubuntu phone , are they available yet?
<Tuxkalle> #QUESTION What kernel does 13.04 get  shipped with?
<sunta> the picture in the backround is crooked
<Tuxkalle> #QUESTION If i want to start with some bug testing of Kenels where to start reading?
<Leo_> is there anyway to turn of entrance and exit to the channel?
<PrimeCl0ver> QUESTION: I understand that the Galaxy Nexus GSM will be one of the first phones with the public release available. Is there any chance that we will see it on the CDMA versions of the Galaxy Nexus (Toro/Toroplus)?
<Tuxkalle> #QUESTIONIs it possible to get your autograph on a paper shipped to Norway?
<Kiguan_Portugal> QUESTION: Can we install ubuntu in our android phone, our we have to buy one phone with ubuntu pre-instaled??
<localp> Leo_: yes on most clients
<Tuxkalle> #QUESTIONDo you know about "The Ada Initiative"
<Chris_McL> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu Phone be available? Also, will it be available for the Samsung Galaxy SIII.
<Tung> #QUESTION: When will you public source code and image of Ubuntu for Phone?
<stranger_> @Leo_ yes. Top-Left corner of chat widget. Options.
<Spirinox> Hi !
<netnot> When is Ubuntu for phone available to public ?
<Leo_> OH  TY  :)
<ba7a7chy> is this live ? or id it finished
<hippyjake> just starting
<ba7a7chy> cool
<nubbix> Will 13.10 be the next LTS version?
<sunta> nubbix, 14.04
<nubbix> thx
<r4f3> Could you please turn off the light behind you?
<hey> stream is working on ubuntuonair now, but now audio
<sunta> indeed leann. pls turn of the light
<cielak> apart from connection problems: is it just me, or is the volume super-low?
<MrDevStaff> Hey
<Spirinox_> QUESTION: Is Jono Bacon dead?
<wicked> yo
<hey> *no audio
<hippyjake> haha^
<nubbix> straem and audio works fine
<r4f3> sound good
<ba7a7chy> damn, screen isnt big for both image and chat :(
<John121> I got audio without any issues.
<Phillip25> for me volume is very low
<MrDevStaff> So when will ubuntu 13 be released?
<Spirinox_> Sound ok, but put it louder please!
<cielak> must be something on my side, then, thanks
<matt275> audio working here
<stulle_> ba7a7 try F11
<MrDevStaff> The official build, not rc builds
<MrDevStaff> Audio works for me too
<hey> had audio, now I don't
<ba7a7chy> f11 did the trick, thanks :)
<Spirinox_> Put the volume louder please
<r4f3> Guys should i buy a Mac?
<thedoctor_> audio works for me but it's stuttery and echoy
<Jragon> Audio works fine for me
<Euro> How can i hide the join and Quit messages with pidgin?
<NONE_OF_THEM_> QUESTION: Have you guys responded to the invitation by XDA Developers in regards of working together?
<Spirinox_> STOP LEAVING HE CAN'T SEE OUR MESSAGE
<MrDevStaff> r4f3, no
<reisi007_> Audio is working here... Hi everyone ;9
<matt275> what happened to the director guy ?
<nubbix> turn off the light source in the back
<JackLo_> Greetings
<MrDevStaff> XDA-Developers rocks
<r4f3> MrDevStaff: why not?
<NONE_OF_THEM_> QUESTION: Has Google responded in any way to Ubuntu for Phones yet?
<Phillip25> it would be nice if you turn your volume louder
<Rory> Hey
<Spirinox_> LOUDER
<MrDevStaff> R4f3: their computers is not worth the price
<pungi-man> hey everyone!
<Spirinox_> QUESTION: Is Jono Bacon dead?
<r4f3> MrDevStaff: i agree, but they are great machines for work
<wicked> no
<Rory> When is ubuntu phone being released?
<nubbix> nerds will
<MrDevStaff> Is there any news about the Ubuntu 13? Because I would want to know when it will be released to the public in not test builds.
<ba7a7chy> +1 on ubuntu phone reales date
<jono> Spirinox_, I hope now
<reisi007_> What's the different between the Ubuntu for phone kernel and Android'S?
<hey> bo_obsUbuntu: hey
<Spirinox_> Oh, hi jono
<Tung> #QUESTION: When will you public source code and image of Ubuntu for Phone?
<r4f3> Leann, do you work on a Macbook?
<matt275> is there any development going on for better network/wifi "drivers"
<r4f3> Is it worth?
<wicked> yeah  when is  ubuntu phone releasing?
<jono> Spirinox_, :-)
<nubbix> Are there any new modifications to the git tree in 13.04?
<Rory> QUESTION: When is ubuntu phone being released?
<MrDevStaff> #Question When will the Ubuntu 13 be released or when will it be finished atleast?
<Phillip25> ubuntu phone will realese in late Feb
<rej0hn> QUESTION: will i need to root my phone to use ubuntu-mobile or will there be phones for sale with ubuntu-mobile preinstalled?
<Spirinox_> jono : it has been a long time since last time i watch your stream, so i was worried
<GuidoPallemans> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone
<ba7a7chy> yey!
 * nubbix Are there any new modifications to the git tree in 13.04?
<jono> Spirinox_, last one was last week
<jono> will be another tomorrow :-)
<matt275> question about progress  of wifi/network card drivers
<Spirinox_> jono : i'll try to be there then :p
<ba7a7chy> What about the 3.8 kernel updates for gaming performance improvments ???
<Nishantsingh> HI
<jono> Spirinox_, :-)
<Spirinox_> jono : are you still on live stream? or another one?
<jono> Spirinox_, I do it on ubuntuonair too
<talw> ubuntu phone will support East Asian language
<ba7a7chy> What about the 3.8 kernel updates for gaming performance improvments ???
<clivend> hello everyyone
<matt275> i installed ubuntu on 3 laptops and had lots of problems gettign the network/wifi cards working
<clivend> what is the topic today?
<Supercell> At how many WPM do you type ?
<rej0hn> QUESTION: are there any chances to have nvidia-optimus support out-of-the-box in ubuntu 13.04
<ba7a7chy> What about the 3.8 kernel updates for gaming performance improvments ???
<MrDevStaff> #Question Will ubuntu phone be able to run a kernel on already existing devices like Xperia U or so with some kernel modifications?
<poitroae> hi
<John__> hi
<jragon> hi
<poitroae> what exactly is he doing right now?
<nubbix> Are there any new modifications to the git tree in 13.04?
<Tasha> QUESTION: will questions about gaming be answered here?
<sunta> thx
<r4f3> thank you Leann
<jragon> It looks good.
<spobat> :}
<r4f3> You use MAC?
<nubbix> Thanks for the light
<factor> QUESTION: What about EFI booting,
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: What about the 3.8 kernel updates for gaming performance improvments ???
<Nishantsingh> My organisation is using UBUNTU 12.04 machine (DELL) hardware..... and our WIFI woes are growing day by day....
<spobat> r4f3, did he answer the question already? (I just accidientally closed the browser) :o
<designbybeck> Nishantsingh:  what are the woes?
<Nishantsingh> we are using this on 8000+machines
<Nishantsingh> frequent disconnection
<ZoSo_un> good luck !
<GuidoPallemans> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Nishantsingh> and have a tough time reconnecting
<Tasha> QUESTION: how do you stream your desktop? I can not find a program to do so for ubuntu.. Webcamstudio is gone now.
<Guest21623> what' your view about the brain fuck scheduler vs the stock scheduer
<lagos_> What has the kernel team done to help improve gaming on Ubuntu?
<designbybeck> Nishantsingh:  what are the routers and connection types you are using t on the routers? I had my personal one disconnect a lot, then changed its connection type and it works fine now
<Spirinox_> jono : i'll bookmark this adress then, thx :p
<cielak> raring release schedule link, for your convenience: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<matt275> also puleaudio problems here.. especially with skype
<reisi007_> Where is the link to the hangout?
<spobat> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<MrDevStaff> #Question Will ubuntu for phones be easy to port to Android based devices?
<Nishantsingh> Mode is infra
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: What about the 3.8 kernel updates for gaming performance improvments ???
<spobat> MrDevStaff, does this make sense? there isn't a touch/small screen optimized UI, right?
<cielak> It is generally a good idea for phone-specyfic questions to try #ubuntu-phone
<Nishantsingh> WPA & WPA2
<MrDevStaff> spobat, there is, Ubuntu for phones is based on real ubuntu but with a UI for phones
<Phillip25> in late Feb
<spobat> k
<ba7a7chy> that was suprising...
<John__> aouuuuu
<jragon> Oh hia
<Spirinox_> QUESTION: Do you communicate with the Linux Organisation sometimes or not at all?
<Tasha> lol that was kinda loud and unexpected xD
<ImAuser> oh yeah
<stulle_> yep indeed she is much louder than he
<Spartan_> when is comming the phone out?
<nubbix> Will we ever see a version without Unity from Ubuntu?
<jragon> Leann: can you turn your mic down a little?
<Phillip25> for me to she is ver loud
<maxduvet> very loud for me too
<jarlath> QUESTION: Daniel, could you turn up your microphone? I can hardly hear you. Leanne is crystal clear.
<markusb> Your micro is too loud
<ba7a7chy> +1 take your microphone lower
<mosu24> why doesnt cannonical contact micro pc manufacturers like Rikomagic to make a tv dongle powered by ubuntu?
<nubbix> +1 on the mic down a nodge
<factor> QUESTION: How is Ubuntu dealing with Unified Extensible Firmware Interface (UEFI)issues?
<PrimeCl0ver> QUESTION: Following the programming language question, coudl PyQT with QML be used in place of the traditional QML?
<Phillip25> +1 mic
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: What about the 3.8 kernel updates for gaming performance improvments ???
<Tasha> +1 for ba7a7chy's question
<factor> Why cant I compile my 386 16mhz computer to run Linux now :P
<jragon> +1 ba7a7chy
<nubbix> Why cannot Unity be optional and not the default setup?
<aoam> you guys has different volume, can you change it? :D
<rej0hn> +1 nubbix
<mosu24> +1 nubbix
<jragon> +1 nubbix
<rej0hn> unity was the 1st thing i got rid of ;)
<Phillip25> +1 nubbix
<mosu24> lol
<romski> just got back
<hippyjake> if you dont like unity why not use a diff iso
<apurvtwr> is the meeting over?
<stulle_> npoe
<stulle_> still running
<searchfgold> Oh no, where did the video go?
<jragon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQvOIExkCaw#!
<tension83> hello evry one
<jragon> It's working for me.
<nubbix> What are they talking about, I zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....
<spobat> i really disliked unity at the beginning as it was so different from gnome. Taking a closer look you recognize that it's actually pretty similar and also a *very* bit like OS from the UI and usage
<spobat> like Mac OS X*
<spobat> .. and that is awesome :pp
<Euro> and what would be better for phones?
<Euro> gnome2? :D
<spobat> none?
<spobat> android? :D
<huydotnet> android
<huydotnet> who need ubuntu on android phone =.=
<ba7a7chy> ....we dont care about managment talk about kernel shizlle stuff
<Euro> i mean the desktop not the system ;)
 * jragon yawns.
<stulle_> i think it will take time until ubuntu phone can compete with android in ui questions
<buddyshashank> hi
<jragon> hi
<markusb> i hate the UI of Anroid!
<markusb> *android
<huydotnet> what happend if i replace android with ubuntu on my phoen?
<jragon> +1 markusb
<JoseeAntonioR> if you guys have any questions, make sure to prefix them with the word QUESTION:
<factor> How about using libhybris to get and run android apps on desktop and mobile devices.
<mosu24> QUESTION  why doesnt cannonical contact micro pc manufacturers like Rikomagic to make a tv dongle powered by ubuntu?
<spobat> markusb, sure?
<spobat> even the 4.2 one?
<spobat> I love it.
<Guest21623> #question what' your view about the brain fuck scheduler vs the stock scheduer in linux kernel
<spobat> the plain google Android 4.2 one.
<jragon> QUESTION: can Leann turn her mic down or can you turn yours up.
<markusb> have you seen the windows phone UI?
<spobat> without any samsung or htc crap is really good
<ba7a7chy> +1 jragon
<jragon> The blackberry ui is surprisingly nice.
<Euro> +1 jragon
<markusb> ^^
<factor> On the Ubuntu phone , will I have the same access to libraries apt get remove cache etc..
<mosu24> question - are you reading the questions?
<spobat> jragon, the train already went on. and rim is not on it. it's too late now imo.
<nubbix> Where did the "Q&A" go?
<jragon> I know. I really hope someone makes some port to make BB phones Andriod.
<spobat>  #ubuntu-on-air-q
<markusb> in future there will be: Android, WP, iOS and Ubuntu
<huydotnet> QUESTION: what are u guys talking about now ???
<markusb> ubuntu is used bye programmers and linux fans
<stulle_> +1 huydotnet
<JoseeAntonioR> nubbix: this is not exactly a Q&A, but we will try to get to your questions
<spobat> markusb, I even believe WP has no chance
<markusb> really?
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: what about chaingin X11 with the new wayland ?
<rej0hn> QUESTION: will the bug with the sd-card readers of dell laptops ever get fixed? :D i always have to echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/rescan to get it mount sd-cards ;)
<spobat> markusb, I am not sure. They have a lot of money to push it.
<designbybeck> ba7a7chy: I like that question
<markusb> i have a windows phone 7
<matt275> window 8 is horribe, now is the time to push ubuntu.
<spobat> They started too late as well.
<spobat> thus they missed the critical point.
<spobat> ..when everything went to android.
<huydotnet> WP started too late ? i dont think so
<mosu24> +1 matt but without unity
<markusb> that's true
<buddyshashank> QUESTION:  Whether kernel bux fixeses are relase in pathches of current kernel too???
<spobat> huydotnet, funny. they both started too early and too late
<markusb> but i love the design of WP
<spobat> too early: windows mobile: failed dramatically
<markusb> and the hardware is fine too
<spobat> too late: wp
<huydotnet> haha
<markusb> true story, spobat :(
<spobat> imo, MS is a operating systems company - they shouldn't try to put their "brilliance" into every branche..
<markusb> microsoft have a tick-tock: fine -> bad -> fine -> bad ^^
<nubbix> Why is Ubuntu moving closer to a commercial oriented platform, is this true to the Linux community?
<markusb> i think windows phone is a brilliant OS
<markusb> but it was to late. that's right
<rej0hn> good question, nubbix
<huydotnet> it will be brilliant if it can run desktop app on phone :|
<jragon> +1 nubbix
<Phillip25> QUESTION:  how long will this session be ?
<spobat> markusb, do you mean the user interface?
<huydotnet> @nubbix: open source product with commercial quality, that's cool
<spobat> because I'm not sure of the entire architecture yet
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: what about chaingin X11 with the new wayland ? <-----!!!
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: What about the 3.8 kernel updates for gaming performance improvments ???
<spobat> my friend has one too, he upgraded a few weeks ago (I don't know the exact version) and whilst upgrading to a newer OS version his phone rebooted ~5 times.
<markusb> if i compare android to WP7, my windows phone 7 is very very fast
<markusb> in loading, switching, etc
<factor> Question: What is the best program to use while working on the kernel/debug/etc.
<spobat> this, in my opinion, reveals of massive internal difficulties and lacks.
<spobat> linux (e.g. android) in comparison takes exactly 1 reboot at a maximum
<markusb> but that's the problem of android
<kunk> I have heard some people saying that Canonical does not give back to the community by submitting patches to upstream projects. How true is this? How much does Ubuntu/Canonical participate in upstream kernel development?
<spobat> markusb, that is interesting. Per se, I think the .net framework really is faster than the java vm.
<spobat> but what astounded me was that angry birds at the beginning was very flickery on wp, only.
<nubbix> I feel like the Unity was forced on me as an Ubuntu user, now I really concider Linux Mint...
<spobat> ..but then again, it might just be *bad programming* of rovio. I'm not sure about that.
<markusb> if i think of my WP; it has a 1GHz Singlecore. if i think of other Androids, they have dual and quadcores
<huydotnet> don't compare OS speed by its additional products like games or blah blah
<markusb> so you can't match it..
<matt275> #nubbix try Lubuntu
<spobat> markusb, what exactly did you compare?
<zolly> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-phone-download-will-be-ready-late-february
<markusb> the OS performance
<spobat> yes, how?
<markusb> like switching programs, switching menues
<huydotnet> what about iOS guys?
<beatpoet> I can barely hear the guy
<beatpoet> SPEAK UP!
<spobat> how do you switch between apps @ wp?
<factor> Question: What file system is Ubuntu going to use, being much is moving to SSD.
<spobat> but i hardly think it's going quicker than on either ios or android, they have very advanced multi-apps-techniques.
<rcnc> low audio levels -- please get closer to MIC
<nubbix> #Question Why does Leann ask the question, why are we here?
<markusb> there a three keys: if you hold the left one, you can switch between opened apps
<spobat> ios: slide left, right, up with 5 fingers | Android: press "task manager button."
<dholbach> sorry, I can't change any of the mic settings :-(
<spobat> markusb, since which version?
<spobat> since the beginning?
<markusb> no
<markusb> at beginning they allowed running only one app (best thing for performance)
<huydotnet> ios also started like that
<markusb> since 7.5 you can open 7 apps. if you switch, the other one get freezed and dont use CPU
<matt275> i dont think the regular user cares about kernel release
<beatpoet> can't hear the guy
<spobat> I don't see why they made this arbitrary 7-apps limit.
<matt275> usability is more of a concern
<huydotnet> they cares about performance
<markusb> yes
<spobat> if there's not enough ram, get some of the frozen apps out, otherwise keep them in.
<HoOn> He'susing a crappy Apple headset! No wonder I can't hear him!
<beatpoet> Compare Ubuntu Mobile to Android from a developer's perspective.
<markusb> but there is no sense to have more opened apps
<matt275> i would have to say  most users dont even know what a kernel is
<huydotnet> +1 beatpoer
<rej0hn> what is a kernel :O ?
<rej0hn> ;)
<spobat> markusb, but switching then is expectedly quicker.
<matt275> i guess this is for developers tho
<beatpoet> mumble mumble
<markusb> yes
<nubbix> Wonder if any Ubuntu employee dear to talk about Unity?????
<beatpoet> Ubuntu Mobile VS. Android
<Guest21623> #question what's your view about the brain fuck scheduler vs the stock scheduer in linux kernel
<markusb> but it was a good decision
<huydotnet> as a developer, i want to know, how much i will get if i sell my apps on "ubuntu mobile marketplace", and compare it to Google Play?
<factor> kernelnewbies.org is good as well
<chrisjlee> What's your normal day like?
<dholbach> that's #ubuntu-kernel
<spobat> #QUESTION Ubuntu-Phone VS Android
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: what about chaingin X11 with the new wayland ? <-----!!!
<Guest21623> #question will ubuntu re support gnome session fall back.
<huydotnet> #question this is a question
<chrisjlee> #question What is your normal day like Leann?
<huydotnet> #question who is this guy? why i am here?
<nubbix> Of course they welcome new kernel testers, free labour....
<stulle_> ..and that's waht open source 's sense is
<matt275> windows stopped booting on ly laptop..  thats why it's got ubuntu on it now... lol
<matt275> my*
<spobat> markusb, do you actively use ubuntu on your `main` machine?
<markusb> i'm out now..
<beatpoet> #have you worked on the mobile kernel?
<markusb> okay
<markusb> i wait :)
<Guest15698> Hello!
<markusb> yes. my laptop has a ubuntu-partition and a windows partition
<huydotnet> i use windows on my main machine
<buddyshashank> QUESTION:  Whether 3D acceleration is supported on letest kernel 3.5
<markusb> i use win for programming .Net (visual studio'), and some software
<spobat> huydotnet = markusb ?
<spobat> k
<stulle_> buddyshank. 3d acceleration is quite well supprted in ubntu for years
<markusb> no
<markusb> on ubuntu i programm other things
<markusb> and do other things
<shiva_> hi
<spobat> hm..
<shiva_> Spobat may i know what is going on?
<spobat> I'm also currently using w7, but intend to switch to macos :o
<spobat> just for the unix-likeness
<matt275> I was going to dual boot..  but i found software replacement for just about everything i needed..  except for Photoshop..  so i didn't bother putting windows back on it
<buddyshashank> stulle   i was trying today on 3.2.35 but didn't got sucess, may be i am lacking
<markusb> i will never use mac ^^
<shiva_> okay
<Euro> next time please sync your mic level...
<markusb> they are too expensive ^^
<shiva_> how can we interact with this video?
<beatpoet> *****dude turn up your mic
<spobat> (iosdev and the *great* hardware [retina, touchpad])
<rej0hn> lol it was filed since 10.04
<spobat> [macbook pro]
<rej0hn> *11.04 i mean
<stulle_> buddyshashank what graphics card?
<rej0hn> by a bunch of ppl
<vRBa> can't hear what is he talking
<markusb> retina.. okay.. but it's tooo expensive
<spobat> it's very portable, thin and i need to travel alot.. but let's get back to ubuntu :P
<beatpoet> *************************tell the guy to turn up his mic**************************
<Christaeon> hey
<markusb> but our discussion is nice :)
<matt275> issuses with wifi cards
<markusb> and the masters don't read this ^^
<nubbix> Unity UNITY?
<beatpoet> I like to get whipped by giant fish heads while eating cold gravel
<Guest15698> anyone here have experience with Ubuntu joining in a Active Directory?
<markusb> but now i leave you :)
<rej0hn> Bug #703180 incomlpelete since 10.10 ;)
<Christaeon> I recently ditched Ubuntu for mint, don't like it and goin back to Ubuntu today
<rej0hn> <- sd-card reader
<markusb> have a nice day :)
<shiva_> hi
<beatpoet> This guy has the quietest voice in the world
<dholbach> any more question?
<dholbach> beatpoet, sorry - I seem to have mic problems
<dholbach> tried to fix it
<beatpoet> Can you ask about Mobile development? I'm a mobile developer. lol @mic
<GuidoPallemans> QUESTION Leann what kernal is the phone built on?
<matt275> lol
<Christaeon> now your talking, I'd like to know more about the mobile Ubuntu
<GuidoPallemans> thanks
<kunk> How does the Android kernel differ from upstream?
<Spartan_> so... ubuntu phone until april 2014?
<matt275> can i put ubuntu os on an Iphone ?
<factor> Does thephone  use BIONC libc or GNU libc
<matt275> lol
<buddyshashank> stulle i am using nvidia, but correct version i am missing as i am not having system right now
<factor> Really good, thanks.
<thanassis> some laptops have over heating whats going on?
<Christaeon> meh
<Guest86747> hi
<rej0hn> i hope they keep the logs...
<rej0hn> ;)
<Guest86747> hi
<stulle_> budyshashank i can't tell as i'm using radeon, sorry. but it's working fine for me
<matt275> i'd like to get involved in ubuntuTV..
<Guest86747> how to isntall vpn hotspotshield on ubuntu?
<rej0hn> ty
<rej0hn> bye
<buddyshashank> bye
<matt275> later
<dholbach> thanks everyone
<stulle_> welcome
<kirbylife> hola
<kirbylife> hola
<kirbylife> hola
<kirbylife> hola
<kirbylife> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> kirbylife: ya no estamos al aire
<kirbylife> okay
<anal> hi
<mibofra> hi :)
<monti> what is the best programming language you advise us to learning for developing application under ubuntu ?
<sanonline4u> hi
<sanonline4u> when is it starting?
<sanonline4u> Is this live? Or I am seeing a recorded one?
<sanonline4u> Plz can anyone respond?
<sanonline4u> is this a recording?
<cielak> sanonline4u: this stream has finished few hours ago
<cielak> what you see is a recording
<tinti> nice
<vijay> what is this hangout agenda
<vijay> is ubuntu kernel a open source ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-23
<mediaman49> testing connection  your sound is good as is video
<mediaman49> I can see you and hear you fine
<mediaman49> topic of the Day?
<JoseeAntonioR> mediaman49: the stream is not live anymore
<mediaman49> Kernel  realtime   work  who looks after in ubuntu?
<JoseeAntonioR> mediaman49: as I was saying, the stream is not live anymore
<mediaman49> thanks jose
<Testingtesting> Does anyone know where I can watch the older ubuntuonair videos?
<Testingtesting> In answer to myself, incase the channel is logged somewhere. The "old" hangout's can be found on youtube (of course!) in the ubuntuonair channel
<dholbach> good morning
<tinti> hi, do someone have any news about ubuntu android?
<nemesis1311> help
<GuidoPallemans> does the jono hangout start in 75 minutes?
<JoseeAntonioR> GuidoPallemans: yep, you're right!
<GuidoPallemans> haha ok, thanks
<GuidoPallemans> JoseeAntonioR: maybe adjust the site :D
<JoseeAntonioR> GuidoPallemans: what do you mean?
<GuidoPallemans> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<GuidoPallemans> still says Next Hangout: Ubuntu Development Hangout with Leann Ogasawara of the Kernel Team
<JoseeAntonioR> GuidoPallemans: fixed, thanks!
<GuidoPallemans> magnificent
<GuidoPallemans> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=1440&iso=20130123T19 hehee
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys! we're starting in a while
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, joining now
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> we're live now, you can reload the page and click on the video to start watching :)
<Cormac-W8KWA> got it
<GuidoPallemans> yup
<netcurli> yes
<Cormac-W8KWA> Yes just fine
<GuidoPallemans> brillian T-shirt
<nathanpc> love the t-shirt
<nathanpc> haha
<d0od> QUESTION: Can you tell us morr about the Ubuntu Core Apps project?
<nathanpc> no, it's ok
<rrnwexec> QUESTION: What's the biggest Ubuntu news you've heard this week?
 * popey hugs d0od 
<Cormac-W8KWA> be nice havent had my coffee yet
<amaro_ray123> QUESTION: I have heard rumors Ubuntu is considering a rolling release. Is that something in the works?
<RobinJ> QUESTION: or rather, a favour; please mention next time in which IRC channel i need to be :p
<popey> RobinJ: it's listed on the site ☺
<JoseeAntonioR> RobinJ: All Ubuntu on Air! sessions take place here (in exception of those related to classroom)
<RobinJ> popey, i didnt get here through the website
<RobinJ> didnt know it was called "ubuntu on air"
<RobinJ> just sayin' :p
<popey> ok ☺
<pemibo> QUESTION: Do you think that we will  see Ubuntu Phone OS on a tablet some day like Android and iOS.
<GuidoPallemans> QUESTION: when will the ubuntu qml api somewhat update? it hasn't changed a bit since the announcement of the phone
<The_Flying_V> QUESTION: Your opinion on a possible rolling release of ubuntu
<nathanpc> QUESTION: Is there any video about how to create packages for PPAs?
<RobinJ> QUESTION: This is a little hobby project of mine; https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=be.robinj.ubuntu -- But it uses Ubuntu artwork. is there any kind of license agreemet, disclaimer, privacy policy, whatever legal nonsense i need to put in there as to not get in trouble?
<popey> RobinJ: we have a trademark policy
<popey> RobinJ: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<RobinJ> popey, wow, that's lengthy enough :p
<gregfmartin> QUESTION: Is QML the primary language that's being focused on now?
<ProfTwitch> QUESTION. Can you tell us more about the new Scopes API?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Are there plans for a CoreApps project for the desktop? It seems that GNOME and Unity are drifing apart more and more and Nautilus gets worse with each release.. (Would also be handy to have 1 source tree for all form factors..)
<ikons> Question: when will canonical publicly acknowledge they messed up on the shopping lens and do something about it?
<ikons> Question: why doesnt Canonical give the trademark to the community and form a foundation so the community can have more input in the OS and direction?
<Cormac-W8KWA> QUESTION: Any word on when there going to do "Themeing Work" with unity desktop?
<ProfTwitch> QUESTION: Mark talked about applications having a 'phone face' and a 'desktop face'. Is there a plan for Ubuntu Phone Core Apps to be the phone face to the existing desktop apps, such as evince, gcalctool, etc.?
<JoseeAntonioR> keep asking your questins, they'll be read on-air and answered!
<rrnwexec> QUESTION: There's been a thread recently on the ubuntu-phone mailing list about partnering with  a "fair-trade" phone handset manufacturer. The idea would be to get Ubuntu deployed on a hardware platform that more closely matches Ubuntu's ethos. Any thoughts on pursuing this idea?
<aeonwanderer> QUESTION: any clues about customization on ubuntu phone,
<pemibo> QUESTION: Will we see more tutorials for Ubuntu Phone OS and Ubuntu Desktop in the future? I like the ones on developer.android.com or the video you did on developer.ubuntu.com (that little browser). Those helped me really a lot ;).
<KevQuirk> Jono - I've heard rumours of Ubuntu going to a rolling release. Can you elaborate on this at all?
<popey> KevQuirk: you missed it, he already covered that in detail
<KevQuirk> ahhh crap
<popey> its recorded and will be online to watch later
<KevQuirk> Cool, I'll catch it on youtube later.
<KevQuirk> thanks popey
<ikons> Question: do you think Canonical has been critical of community members who has disagreed with the implementation? do you think contributors should be honest or toe the line? you said Alan Bells feedback was good but his ideas have not been used?
<jamesh_> QUESTION: Is QML/JavaScript/C/C++ now the preferred way to develop for ubuntu desktop also?
<ikons> Linux Foundation, Python Foundation, and many others do a fine job of protecting their trademarks
<fruglepie> Engeneering is the only contribution worth counting?
<popey> QUESTION: My son Sam knows you as "Daddys friend who *always* wears flip-flops" yet in recent photos you're not wearing them! This upsets Sam greatly and makes me look like a terrible father. Why aren't you wearing flip-flops?! :D
<ikons_> Question: will Canonical at some point better recognize top community contributors and do more to support locos? it seems fedora better supports its communities with resources?
<d0od> QUESTION: Recently some developers of apps in the 'ubuntu top 10 paid' chart have been mentioned their low sales. Are Canonical concerned with the current sales figures for apps? Or is it a case of getting people to use the Software Center more?
<gregfmartin> popey - Demand he show his shoes on-air! :D
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Will I be able to use Ubuntu TV on my Ubuntu Desktop once it is finished?
<popey> :D
<ikons> Question: California loco says you go to loco events in your own state or even idle on the channel? doesnt seem supportive
<ProfTwitch> QUESTION: We heard about an icon refresh a while ago and have now seen the new icons for scopes, the BFB, Ubuntu Software Centre, etc. Given you have hired a designer, can we expect to see many more new icons in Raring?
<ikons> says you dont
<ikons> jono: dont go to events ^
<fruglepie> QUESTION: Is that periodic table complete?
<popey> ikons: other canonical people do go to their local loco and lug, jono is just one guy
<pemibo> QUESTION: Last year Mark Shuttleworth said that development will move more behind closed doors. Did he mean Ubuntu Phone OS with that or will we see some surprises on future desktop releases?
<conscioususer_> QUESTION: Are there plans to hire full-time people to accelerate documentation work? Some Ubuntu-exclusive API docs are very lacking compared to, for example, GNOME docs, but usually the response about this is "volunteers welcome"
<ProfTwitch> QUESTION: We heard about an icon refresh a while ago and have now seen the new icons for scopes, the BFB, Ubuntu Software Centre, etc. Given you have hired a designer, can we expect to see many more new icons in Raring?
<ikons_> Question: so idling on a loco channel to support your local community is hard or makes your day longer?
<NONE_OF_THEM> test
<popey> success
<NONE_OF_THEM> Cheers :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> any last questions, guys?
<d0od> QUESTION: Did you get to explore much of CES earlier this month?
<Cormac-W8KWA> QUESTION: Any guitar playing today?
<ProfTwitch> +1 for guitar playing
<doctormon> jono: Burn out warning. Surely you should rest more?
 * Cormac-W8KWA wants to hear "Unite"
<aeonwanderer> +1 for drums :)
<ProfTwitch> Also +1 for Jono having family time!
<doctormon> ikons_: I look after my child during the day, it hard enough to get time to spend time on the computer now.
<ProfTwitch> QUESTION: I often see hilarious stories from parent life. Any funny baby incidents this week?
<fruglepie> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu have any adverts in print, internet or TV media?
<popey> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<popey> not poo stories
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ^
<popey> the cardinal sin of new parents
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: too late, I think
<popey> oh, the same zombie noise jono makes
<doctormon> lol, popey, children on breast milk only poo every few days, as much as a week.
<popey> like father like son
<Cormac-W8KWA> When dipares say 6 pounds... they mean 6 pounds
<NONE_OF_THEM> How does Canonical usually pick new employees?
<aeonwanderer> Question: whats your favorite beer?
<chaselivingston> NONE_OF_THEM: make sure to preface your question with QUESTION:
<rZr> QUESTION: Wont it be a good idea to setup a program for existing Meego/Symbian qml devs, we have apps to port to ubuntu ?
<deshack> QUESTION: until now, Windows8 has had very few success and we know more and more manufacturers choose Linux. Do you think this is time for Ubuntu to have more success on desktop?
<gregfmartin> Question: Is there currently a way to test Ubuntu Phone apps on existing hardware compatible with the Ubuntu Phone/Mobile ROM image? For example, running them on a Nexus 7. Sorry to steer convo back onto a technical track! :)
<popey> ooh, was that the cloudy beer, yes, it's yummy
 * Cormac-W8KWA had shock top last week... wasnt impressed by it
<deshack> thx
<Cormac-W8KWA> RE: Brains!
<doctormon> Thanks jono
<popey> nice to see you dude
<d0od> "it's a wrap"
<netcurli> thank you
<GuidoPallemans> thanks!
<Cormac-W8KWA> Thanks Jono
<nathanpc> Thanks jono!
<ProfTwitch> Good job, Jono :-)
<NONE_OF_THEM> Thanks, Jono!
<pemibo> Thanks Jono
<rZr> thx
<KevQuirk> Cheers Jono
<snwh> thanks much, jono :)
<d0od> So say we all!
<popey> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<doctormon> Damn video doesn't work on xbmc. Can't wait for Ubuntu TV.
<doctormon> (unless it sucks, then I can wait)
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: :)
<jono> thanks, all!
<rZr> jono, going to fosdem ? i guess yes ?
<jono> rZr, nope
<popey> jono: that beer was delicious, even after the giant pizza of doom (which i finished for breakfast the next day)
<jono> popey, LOL
<jono> yeah, I love shocktop
<jono> the pizza was insane
<jamesh_> QUESTION: is Qt now preferred over GTK ?
<davidkitchener> Hello from freezing Ontario
<rZr> jamesh_, too late ?
<DML> QUESTION what programming language do I need to know to develop Ubuntu desktop apps?
<JoseeAntonioR> DML: we're not live right now
<GuidoPallemans> ubuntuonair.com seems to be off
<GuidoPallemans> JoseeAntonioR:
<JoseeAntonioR> GuidoPallemans: I know, we're working on it
<GuidoPallemans> oh ok
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-24
<aqsa4dz> salu
<aqsa4dz> how are you
<Pumie> Hey guys, so what is the real appeal of Ubuntu vs Windows... I just read a paper on Point and Click versus Text OS... Ubuntu seems more of a text OS am I write in thinking this? I guess these are multiple questions.
<Pumie> QUESTION: Hey guys, so what is the real appeal of Ubuntu vs Windows... I just read a paper on Point and Click versus Text OS... Ubuntu seems more of a text OS am I write in thinking this? I guess these are multiple questions.
<buju> yes
<dholbach> good morning
<GuidoPallemans> was there a dev session this morning?
<dholbach> GuidoPallemans, no, I'm afraid not - a few things got in the way - sorry about that :-/
<GuidoPallemans> oh ok
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-25
<Smash__> QUESTION: is owncloud easy to install and run on Ubuntu LTS?
<JoseeAntonioR> Smash__: we're not live right now
<Smash__> Sorry
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-01-26
<brianmillar9> Is anyone here?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-21
<AironOnPC> hi
<AironOnPC> When is live?
<belkinsa> 7 PM GMT no daylight savings time https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=dno3ip0msg552dei3e3r7m8jl0%40group.calendar.google.com
<belkinsa> So in an hour
<AironOnPC> thankyou,  i thought i missed
<belkinsa> I did too.
<belkinsa> But everything you need to know is in the topic for this channel.
<AironOnPC> ok ty
<AironOnPC> i misscalculated that timezone thing:D
<belkinsa> I did too.
<belkinsa> Hey there, jono, ready to rock?
<jono> belkinsa, indeed :-)
<belkinsa> I see you
<AironOnPC> scared me
<AironOnPC> lol
<ZacharyI123> I can see you
<jpJuni0r> ye
<theBest> see you
<AironOnPC> same here
<jobinrv> ya, i can see u jono!
<ZacharyI123> Hello!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/21/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<Pa810> a minute ago there was a problem with the capcha server
<keysofanxiety> You have my axe! (uhm, that means I can see you)
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Would Canonical invest time and energy to create a WebRTC client for Ubuntu Community members to use for video/audio chatting, if the community's interest is high enough?
<belkinsa> Or is this too soon?
<jpJuni0r> Why will ubuntu touch not support the Nexus 5?
<DEbianUSer> Why ALSA still have problem with sound settings? One run it works fine, second time I have to reboot PC to get my sound back...
<theBest> QUESTION: Will we be able to start Apps from the Desktop running on the Mobilephone if connected to the Desktop. E.g. writing SMS on the Desktop!?
<jobinrv> QUESTION: Why is Canonical forced to release a new version of Ubuntu every 6 months and not when it is absolutely ready with something innovative and ready for release? I know this has been discussed previously but never got a concrete answers. Thanks!
<mdennis10> QUESTION: Is Canonical planning to do any overhaul on the look of the Ubuntu Destkop?
<DEbianUSer> QUESTION: Why ALSA still have problem with sound settings?
<indigo_rebel> QUESTION: I HAVE USED UBUNTU FOR A COUPLE OF MONTHS BUT IT SEEMS TO LACK PROFESSIONAL PROGRAMMES LIKE VIDEO EDITING SOFTWARE OR HARD DISK RECOVERY. AM I LACKING KNOWLEDGE AND SUCH PROGRAMMES EXIST OR ARE WE STUCK WITH DUAL BOOT?
<bpb101> test
<Smittie> I see you.
<Glink> QUESTION: I went to jokosher site today and it was down, idk if you are still connected with the project, do you know if the project died?
<keysofanxiety> QUESTION: To a person who uses either Windows 8 or OS X and is looking to use Ubuntu as their full-time OS, how would you 'sell' it to them (figure of speech of course, as it's free). What advantages do you feel it provides over each platform, and can it be used as your main OS?
<Pa810> QUESTION: why I can install Windows from Bootcamp, but I can not install Ubuntu? I mean, are you talking with Apple about this?
<AironOnPC> QUESTION: I wanna make crossplatform program for ubuntu, where should i start?
<Smittie> QUESTION: Does anyone have Ubuntu Touch working on ASUS Transformer Book T100?
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Since we now know that Nexus 7 2013 will be one of the reference device for Ubuntu Touch, do you know when will the first image for it will be out?
<bpb101> test
<NetStorm> Question: is that a mac to your right?
<trobert2> QUESTION: Do OEM's complain about the Mir licensing?
<Riftyful> [QUESTION] One of the main reasons I think twice before reccomending someone Ubuntu is poor customization (Referring to Unity. Example: Unability to move the launcher. This actually made my friend who tried it ditch it). Are there plans to make Unity 8 more customizable? (Speaking of desktop, although it would be nice to have customization on all platforms.)
<Giojavi04> Hello!
<Riftyful> Howdy! :)
<Glink> Hi
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] like a year or two ago there was a discussion about Rolling Release, there were some rumours recently about that this discussion is coming back, how
<KarielG0> that's the status?
<KarielG0> *what's
<DS_McGuire> Hello guys, can somebody confirm that this stream is working? It is totally down for me.
<Riftyful> It is for me :(
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] I heard that Ubuntu developers didn't like that Valve made their OS on Debian, what's the future of your cooperation with Valve?
<Riftyful> I mean, it works for me!
<DS_McGuire> No, even on Youtube it is down for me.
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] Could you please play something at the end of the stream? :D
<b3rn475> QUESTION: Speaking about chromium. In the past, ubuntu was near to switch to it instead of firefox. What do you think about it? What do you think about the decision of removing the support of flash in the near (very near) future? Will ubuntu think about to add a compatible flash plugin in the ubuntu restricted extras? (sorry for being so long)
<b3rn475> O dear I forgot. Hello everyone
<Riftyful> Hello person!
<DS_McGuire_> Well, I got it working. I changed browsers.
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] I wanted to help you translating Ubuntu to Polish so I went to the Launchpad site, it was laggy and honestly it looked like nobody took care of it. what's the future of your cooperation with community, I wanted to do something stricte for Ubuntu and I just couldn't. do you have any plans to improve your cooperation with the community?
<DS_McGuire_> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu Unity 14.04 gettin gthe new icon theme as default?
<ZacharyI123> QUESTION: I am a fan of ubuntu and the raspberry pi. I find that ubuntu runs really well on low-spec old laptop with very low spec, that seem to be dying with windows. These devices have similar spec to the pi. Is there any way I could run ubuntu on my raspberry pi? Aparently ubuntu supports minimum ARMv7 when the pi is ARMv6, but does ubuntu touch support ARMv6? Do you know of any way I could run ubuntu on a pi?
<belkinsa> QUESTION: What does your coffee mug say?
<Miklo_> Question: ZDNet published an article about the most secure end-user OS's and Ubuntu 12.04 was the winner. How did you manage this, how did You get the most popular Linux distribution to be so secure?
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] will OEM's of Ubuntu Phones have a right to lock bootloader and things like this? how can they limit our freedom?
<b3rn475> QUESTION: I hope to do not repeat an old question. Will unity 8 support QHD+ resolutions? I've ordered a notebook with that kind of screen and I hope to can, at least, dualboot ubuntu on it, but with the current resolution I don't know if i can use unity 7 right now.
<tom______> When will Ubuntu Touch be available for all Android phones?
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION, tom______
<Miklo_> QUESTION: ZDNet published an article about the most secure end-user OS's and Ubuntu 12.04 was the winner. How did you manage this, how did You get the most popular Linux distribution to be so secure?
<tom______> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu Touch be available for all Android phones?
<b3rn475> QUESTION: Will unity 8 allow to use touch screens even in desktop mode? Not just for moving mouse but zooming scrolling and, you know, that kind of things?
<belkinsa> QUESTION: You said that I should ask the Ubuntu Community about developing a WebRTC client, how should I go about doing this?
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] you have an OS, cloud and other services, are you planning to fight with companies like Google of Microsoft with other services?
<Glink> WE need a Garageband clone on Linux :P
<ZacharyI123> :P
<keysofanxiety> Amen. Just use your damn computer for work!
<leedev1> I see you ;)
<Rockdada> hey
<Smittie> Kubuntu!! Customization.
<Riftyful> GUITAR YES
<ZacharyI123> PLEASE PLEASE PLAY GUITAR YES
<ZacharyI123> GUITAR YES
<uuser> guitar yes
<belkinsa> GUITAR YES!
<jobinrv> guitar yes
<b3rn475> GUITAR YES
<leedev1> that sounded like the McDonalds song he was humming
<eldred> quitar YES
<Rockdada> guitar yes
<Rockdada> !
<jimmy> QUESTION: what happened to Ubuntu Weekly Update @UbuntuOnAir.com
<Rockdada> when will be ubuntu for all mobiles is coming out?
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION, Rockdada
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] Ubuntu is now aiming for mainstream desktops and some serves, honestly I understand Valve that they chose Debian as a base and not Ubuntu, I think it was better for it, will you expand Ubuntu to cover other markets? (for example very customaizable version of Unity for advanced users)
<Switched_to_Elem> QUESTION: Dear J. Bacon, do you regard Unity 7 as very stable environment? I switched to elementaryOS because im just over with little unity bugs like screen freezes, and memory leaks in ubuntu's global menu. What do you think about Unitys state regarding the stable environment for group such as from gamers to enterprise level. Do you think canonical need put in more work into it? Will you? THANKS!!
<Riftyful> Can't decide between Firefox and Chromium? Include Internet Explorer under Wine by default! :D
<jimmy> QUESTION: when can we expect the next big news about phone oem partners?
<jimmy> QUESTION: what happened to publishing raports on what money form user contributions go to?
<arpit> lhlhhh hkh
<Rockdada> QUESTION ; MR J  when we will start to see ubuntu mobile as alternative to android for all mobiles
<jorik_> QUESTION: will one (or some) of the first Ubuntu phones coming out have the desktop convergence?
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] I can see yhat you really like music, what hardware and software are you using and how does it work with Linux/Ubuntu?
<jobinrv> I am unaware of student affiliations for Ubuntu? Can I be a campus ambassador of my college for Ubuntu officially? Can I get swags for this?
<Rockdada> MR J  when we will start to see ubuntu mobile as alternative to android for all mobiles
<uszatan> Hi
<artigane> everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<jobinrv> QUESTION: I am unaware of student affiliations for Ubuntu? Can I be a campus ambassador of my college for Ubuntu officially? Can I get swags for this?
<Rockdada> MR J  when we will start to see ubuntu mobile as alternative to android for all mobiles
<artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<I_deleted_Window> QUESTION: How can I make suggestions for features that I'd love to see in future Ubuntu releases? To be specific, being able to save the settings for the filters on the dash. For example, say I set the Videos scope to only show videos from "My Videos". When I restart my computer, it's back to showing videos from all sources.
<artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<keysofanxiety> artigane: fuck you. Fuck you right in the eye.
<artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<Riftyful> Stop spamming please
<Riftyful> I personally like Unity
<Rockdada> MR J  when we will start to see ubuntu mobile as alternative to android for all mobiles
<k1l> !ops
<belkinsa> !ops
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] many hardware like motherboards are "Windows 8 Ready", could we see in the future "Ubuntu Ready" hardware? I know that you cooperate with mannufacturers like ASUS or HP
<Rockdada> Question:MR J  when we will start to see ubuntu mobile as alternative to android for all mobiles
<krycek_> I see you
<Rockdada> Question:MR J  when we will start to see ubuntu mobile as alternative to android for all mobiles
<Rockdada> Question:MR J  when we will start to see ubuntu mobile as alternative to android for all mobiles
<Rockdada> Question:MR J  when we will start to see ubuntu mobile as alternative to android for all mobiles
<IdleOne> Rockdada: patience
<IdleOne> no need to repeat
<Rockdada> ok
<Rockdada> sorry
<Miklo_> sorry....
<uszatan> I recently bought a Dell laptop with ubuntu preinstalled, there was the 12.04 LTE version preinstalled on it, and i unfortunatelly upgraded it to 13.10 i n result i have some major issues with the drivers now... Why don't you care about backward compatibility...
<b3rn475> QUESTION: linux kernal has introduces support for nvidia optimus in versione 3.12. Will it work with ubuntu 14.04 even with MIR? (hope not to be too technical)
<beardofomens> QUESTION: will Sam Hulick be doing a Ubuntu start up sound as he offered and will this contact help to get more games on Ubuntu ?
<belkinsa> uszatan, sounds like support question.  Ask in #ubuntu.
<Rockdada> Question:MR J  when we will start to see ubuntu mobile as alternative to android for all mobiles
<belkinsa> Rockdada, please don't repeat
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] how will Ubuntu look on convertables? would we able to switch between Ubuntu Touch and Desktop?
<KarielG0> *will we
<uuser> Q: Anyway for students to get access to use and train with landscape for free on theyr personal metal\VMs?
<Rockdada> Question:MR J  when we will start to see ubuntu touch as alternative to android for all mobiles
<Rockdada> Question:MR J,  when we will start to see ubuntu mobile as alternative to android for all android mobiles
<k1l> Rockdada: he goes after every single question. so repreating doesnt help
<belkinsa> !op
<Rockdada> ok
<Rockdada> ok
<Rockdada> sorry!
<keysofanxiety> Rockdada, I swear to all that's holy I will hunt you down and strangle you with your own intestines
<k1l> Rockdada: so stop spamming if you want to take part in here and not get banned
<IdleOne> keysofanxiety: no need for that sort of behavior, please be civil.
<Rockdada> why you guys getting rude?
<uszatan> belkinsa: i'm quite advanced user, so i did not had problems to fix the drivers issue, but someone else might have  - i'm not asking for help, just asking to care about the drivers, configs etc more
<belkinsa> uszatan, this is not the place for support questions.  Jono said it himself.
<uszatan> ok fair enough ;)
<Riftyful> [QUESTION] An y
<Riftyful> y
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] about when will we see completely finished Ubuntu (with Mir, Unity 8 n stuff like this)? could you just estimate? I thought that 14.04 would be such moment but it doesn't seem like
<Riftyful> (sorry about that)
<KarielG0> [
<chuck-s> Newbie Question: Is there are reboot-restore of "steady-state" program for ubuntu?  Setting up a computer lab for a school
<Myrtti> support issues at #ubuntu, folks
<belkinsa> Thank you, Myrtti.
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] will Canonical advertise Ubuntu? can we except that you will appear on more expos, also adversing for Mark's nice money?
<jono> jonobacon.org/creative
<b3rn475> QUESTION: (sorry for the nik it is a long story, just say berna as the city in switzerland ;-)) speaking about ubuntu touch I understand the fact to reduce the number of supported devices. But you have left a 4" phone a 7" tablet, what about 10"? Why to remove support even to nexus 10?
<Riftyful> [QUESTION] What is your opinion on the "GNU/Linux" naming 'issue'? Do you use GNU/Linux or Linux? And why?
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] could you please write to me on the chat the mail for this guy called "Pernilla"?
<Switched_to_Elem> QUESTION: Are You excited for bitwig release? http://bitwig.com/
<Miklo_> QUESTION some server linux distributions (I don't want to say names, but CentOS...) have repositories and support for very old versions of their OS. What do you think about Ubuntu LTS five year support?
<Rockdada> what guitar you have?:P mr j "guitar god"
<krycek_> QUESTION: Adobe has contributed its CFF rasterizer to FreeType to delivery better fonts in linux. Will Ubuntu 14.04 ship with this enabled?
<KarielG0> [QUESTION] are there any Ubuntu developers working full time? does Canonical want to become have a full-size company? (fundation)
<alaneje> QUESTION: With Windows recently having a very divided user base around the Metro interface they released, Can you see other developers potentially working a lot more on Ubuntu (talking about Companies like Adobe that I really want them to develop software for Ubuntu that don't seam to) and if so, could you potentially see the big PC OEM's selling computers with Ubuntu built in at a lot higher rate?
<Sdru> QUESTION: Do you do tests to compare power usage in common usage scenarios between Ubuntu an other OSes on the same hardware? If so are the results published somewhere?
<bpb101> i love jono replys to trolls
<kj_homebrew> Question: Who are some of your favorite guitar players? I recently caught Clapton's Crossroads guitar festival and got turned on to Sonny Landreth and Derek Trucks, who I was not aware of previously.
<b3rn475> QUESTION: With unity touch you have moved from gtk to QT will unity 8 even on desktop do it? What has make you take this decision?
<jono> david.planella@canonical.com
<BeeTwentii> Question: Hi Jono I had an i5 laptop delivered last week .. it took a while but I installed 12.10 from a DVD , then followed a askubuntu answer-post and switch to and installed Xubuntu desktop .. My question is when was the last time you installed Xubuntu ?
<b3rn475> QUESTION: Is that a Natty Narwhal t-shirt?
<propas> QUESTION:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<maokei> Jonoare you guys planing on doing some more work on the ubuntu software center in the near future?
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION, maokei.
<jose> jono: one last one
<Riftyful> ^
<triplet> QUESTION: Do you know how passing a file from one app to another will work on unity8? Like opening a recorded sound/video with the music player.
<iwantmoregaming> hey jono
<bpb101> apple in the cornor?
<belkinsa> Yes.
<iwantmoregaming> what song are you playing?
<belkinsa> He does sound recording on that Apple, I believe.
<Riftyful> triplet: I believe J Bacon (Oh those initials ;_;) is not answering questions anymore. But I think Unity 8 is not going to affect passing files between apps at all.
<triplet> QUESTION: Do you know how passing a file from one app to another will work on unity8? Like opening a recorded sound/video with the music player.
<maokei> QUESTION: are you guys planning on doing any work on the ubuntu software center?
<bpb101> ahh ,
<maokei> bb
<keysofanxiety> Jono Bacon's stern telling off of artigane is fantastic. Even I feel guilty, and I haven't even been spamming.
<krycek_> QUESTION: When will delta updates (like in Ubuntu Touch) be in the Desktop version? it's not very efficient to download the whole package when just a line changed, specially for me that have to deal with slow connections every day.
<IdleOne> I think the session has ended
<Tuxkalle> we can see you :-)
<krycek_> :T
<uszatan> while ubuntu is switching from GTE to QT - will you more support KDE desktop in next versions
<uszatan> ?
<uszatan> GTK
<rieslingranger> greetz from berlin
<Infern0> I see you
<EdgyPowell> Hey everyone.
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-22
<kevlarbot> i see u
<Kevin> Hi
<Guest69524> How could we solve the pcscd issues?
<Wing0> is this still live ?
<Comfaby_otebook> Hi someone mentioned glasses earlier . } I tried these guys .. http://ow.ly/sQ1B0
<Comfaby_otebook> although HUKD is an #Aff
<pmjdebruijn_> jono: you're live :)
<pmjdebruijn_> compressed kernel image!
<pmjdebruijn> #QUESTION: When moving to Mir after 14.04, the old Xorg based color management (display color correction for color accurate work) infrastructure will potentially break, are there any concrete plans in Canonical as mitigate this?
<pmjdebruijn> @ disk recovery = try photorec
<belkinsa> That was yesterday's stream, it's a video now.
<pmjdebruijn> (testdisk package)
<pmjdebruijn> oh doh
<pmjdebruijn> silly me
<belkinsa> Next show: Ubuntu Engineering Live!
<belkinsa> 2014-01-22 18:00 UTC
<belkinsa>   That's in less than 30 minutes
<pmjdebruijn> I'll stick around for that
<pmjdebruijn> I really wasn't paying attention just now
<pmjdebruijn> belkinsa: thanks for keeping me from embarassing myself even more :)
<cas__> you're on air
<Guest8766> asdklajh
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<Guest8766> QUESTION: Are you still playing metal with your line6 spider amp over there?
<Giardo> yup
<rapp_> I can see you
<belkinsa> The show is not live yet
<ruliezz_> what is the topic
<ruliezz_> yes i sse you
<ruliezz_> haha
<ruliezz_> coffe is ok?
<belkinsa> ...
<ruliezz_> hello? how is the coffeee doe ing?
<Xanza> Yes, we can.
<Xanza> Put your shoe on your head to ensure that it's a live stream. You know, for science.
<Elvi_> why my Ubuntu get cracked when I shutdown my pc?
<luchfilip> please note that this is not a support channel, for support channel please go to #ubuntu channel
<ruliezz_> When comes to phone to holland?
<belkinsa> Thanks luchfilip .
<ruliezz_> QUESTIONS: when comes the Ubuntu phone to Holland?
<rapp_> Question: Has your team made any progress on accessibility in Ubuntu and Ubuntu Touch such as a screen magnifier?
<ruliezz_> lol
<skill> I can see you
<belkinsa> THE SHOW IS NOT LIVE YET, THAT IS THE VIDEO FROM THE STREAM.  NEXT SHOW IS IN 15 MINUTES>
<belkinsa> Sorry for the shouting.
<ruliezz_> ah thats the problem
<nicknakfdsf> The biggest issues with ubuntu, for me, is the instability, laggyness, incompatibility and various bugs.
<belkinsa> If you already see how long the video is, then it's already done.  If not, it;s will.
<ruliezz_> how we know when its live?
<belkinsa> It will say Live and it will be a new title for the video stream
<belkinsa> They will tell us
<ruliezz_> w00t
<ruliezz_> then you need reflash the page?
<belkinsa> And it will be also posted on https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir
<belkinsa> No.
<belkinsa> It will do it for you.
<ruliezz_> that would be cool
<ruliezz_> first time of Google Hangout ;)
<belkinsa> But you are just watching it, not doing it.
<belkinsa> vUDS is the time when users can do it.
<ruliezz_> whats time is it in UK?
<belkinsa> 5:49 PM
<ruliezz_> In holland its 18:50
<ruliezz_> ah right ;)
<belkinsa> So 17:50?
<ruliezz_> btw is this freenodg?
<ruliezz_> freenode?
<belkinsa> And here are our fabulous hosts!  Ready to rock you two?
<belkinsa> Yes.
<ruliezz_> cool then i jump over to my pidgin
<belkinsa> chat.freenode is where all of the Ubuntu chatting action happens.
<ruliezz> im back ;)
<ruliezz> but than in pidgin :D
<belkinsa> They have the stream ready to go, you can click play and wait.  Mind your speakers' volume.
<ruliezz> yes i see it now
<ruliezz> you need f5
<belkinsa> Oh, I guess I was wrong.
<ruliezz> how long will be the session?
<ruliezz> 1hour?
<ruliezz> and what is the subject?
<belkinsa> An Hour, I think.
<belkinsa> You need to wait fr that, I think
<mhall119> it'll start in about 5 minutes
<ruliezz> i need coffe :D
<mhall119> ruliezz: it's an update on what Ubuntu Engineering has been working on
<belkinsa> Oh, right, duh.
<ruliezz> haha
<ruliezz> My coffee machine is working now...
<ukbeast> hello world
<ruliezz> hellow
<hackman84> hi there
<dipak> hello there
<belkinsa> Hello.
<ezreal> hello there
<SangeetKhatri> Any guesses on what is about to come?
<belkinsa> [12:54] <mhall119> ruliezz: it's an update on what Ubuntu Engineering has been working on
<belkinsa> Oh, in 3minutes
<ruliezz> @belkinsa why do you say this over and over again?
<belkinsa> I missread SangeetKhatri's question
<ruliezz> :)
<ruliezz> np
<ukbeast> info on trusty tahr hopefully
<SangeetKhatri> Probably updates on Ubuntu Phone as well.
<belkinsa> I hope so.
<belkinsa> Well, Ubuntu touch for the tables.
<ruliezz> i hope so too
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Core Apps Convergence Brainstrom - Speakers: popey, mhall119, dpm
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/22/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<ruliezz> when the phones a go to holland ;)
<SangeetKhatri> Anyways if Ubuntu Phone comes to India, then I am definitely buying one. But no one is concerned enough about tech in India at the moment.
<ukbeast> Not excited much as nexus support was dropped
<ukbeast> Sup
<ruliezz> it s start ;)
<belkinsa> I see can you!
<luchfilip> started
<ruliezz> hiii
<ruliezz> yes
<ukbeast> Works
<ruliezz> its working
<ruliezz> :D
<same> hello michael hall
<PaulW2U> mhall119: hi there
<krwlng> hi Mr.Hall
<ukbeast> Yay trusty info
<belkinsa> I like this idea using the videos for updates
<hackman84> its playin
<SangeetKhatri> did he say "In all caps" ?? Really?
<ukbeast> YES
<mhall119> SangeetKhatri: yes
<belkinsa> Yes, Like  this: QUESTION:
<mhall119> QUESTION: this is how?
<popey> is there some dentistry going on there?
<John_Terry> Hello
<ukbeast> Grinding nooise
<ruliezz> you sound is weerd
<impi> lolz
<SangeetKhatri> Isn't all caps considered shouting? Just saying..
<ruliezz> pleas ask to stop
<didrocks> popey: it's a nasty one then!
<popey> yeah, ouch!
<ruliezz> @martin your sound
<belkinsa> SangeetKhatri, it will highlight for mhall119 and the rest.  It's not shouting in this case.
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: I've been asking about this before, but never got a clear answer. Why do your own Mir and split the Linux community, instead of focusing making Wayland better?
<beuno> sorry about the noise
<same> LOL
<beuno> house is half-finished
<beuno> :)
<belkinsa> It's cool
<same> QUESTION: what is your vision for the Ubuntu App Store
<mhall119> beuno: top or bottom half?
<mhall119> same: what do you mean?
<beuno> mhall119, left half!
<mhall119> best half :)
<same> mhall119: is it going to replace apt-get for installing software, similar to how people use the app store on the Mac?
<apt-get_install> same: No one can replace me :(
<beuno> mhall119, want me to answer here on IRC or in the hangout?
<mhall119> same: thanks, I'll ask once popey is done
<belkinsa> The Dash will replace Software Center.
<mhall119> beuno: on-air, so it's on the video
<beuno> avk
<beuno> ack, even
<vikas> what is the release date
<mhall119> vikas: start with "QUESTION:"
<ukbeast> QUESTION: Which music app is going on touch?
<mhall119> also, release date for what?
<jose> mhall119, beuno: say !q in PM to airbot to fetch the next question, !n to pass it
<same> I'm glad the music app is being replaced, because I haven't been very happy with Rhythmbox
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Core Apps Convergence Brainstrom - Speakers: popey, mhall119, dpm, beuno
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/22/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: How will Ubuntu Touch handle DRM-movies and DRM-music? Any ideas of intergration with iTunes and other music stores?
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Will the weather app only use Weather Channel's API or can users choose other weather services?
<ruliezz> QUESTION: how the privancy doing in Ubuntu 14.04
<daker> same: nothing will be replaced...
<mhall119> jose: it doesn't like !q
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: popey, mhall119, dpm, beuno
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/22/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<jose> whoopsie
<savino_> hallo ubuntu lovers greetings from belgium................................
<jose> mhall119: it's buggy today, sorry :( I'll fix it asap for the next session
<mhall119> jose: no problem
<ukbeast> QUESTION: Will touch have voice command later on?
<azarot> it's live
<same> QUESTION: Are these all new apps or are they improvements to existing apps? For example are we talking about a new terminal and a new file manager, or adding onto Gnome-Terminal and Nautilus?
<smith> how one can backup drive data in new version
<SangeetKhatri> QUESTION : What will be the codecs support on the phone or there would be something like sudo-apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras or will the propietary codecs come preinstalled?
<apt-get_install> SangeetKhatri: kinda like the question i asked
<apt-get_install> good one though +1
<SangeetKhatri> Sorry.. I did not heard what your question was?
<ruliezz> scroll up @SangeetKhatri
<same> The question was: what is your vision for the Ubuntu App Store? Is it going to replace apt-get?
<ruliezz> the sound by @martin is really unstandbly
<ukbeast> YAY, thanks
<beuno> yes, sorry about that
<sabdfl> hello folks
<daker> hi
<ruliezz> ;)
<jose> hey, mark
<smith> does it play each type of video file
<jose> smith: make sure to prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<didrocks> I was telling: voice command is already in ubuntu touch
<didrocks> if you use the HUD, you have a mic icon
<krwlng> Didier have use TTNET :P
<ruliezz> @QUESTION: will the Ubuntu Phone have WhatsApp? Like Firefox OS?
<didrocks> and you can search through HUD items :)
<didrocks> krwlng: yeah ;)
<jose> ruliezz: afaik, the version on firefox os is a ported unofficial version
<ukbeast> hey bill
<ruliezz> @jose really?
<jose> ruliezz: yep (no need to put the @)
<ruliezz> uhmm, so there is no support for whatsapp or spotify
<ruliezz> uhmm bad news
<ruliezz> and how is Ubuntu Phone doing?
<daker> QUESTION: when the browser-app will receive the next major design update
<savino_> Grome works not fine on ubuntu this i have see last weeks
<waagbo> Question: Has Ubuntu/Canonical ever cooperated with the NSA or the US government regarding security?
<ruliezz> :D
<apt-get_install> waagbo: even if they would, they wouldn't admit it
<belkinsa> ruliezz, you can use tab to quickly fill in someones nick after the first letter or two.  ;)
<apt-get_install> the binaties CAN have backdoors, that's just the reality
<apt-get_install> *binaries
<ruliezz> belkinsa:  thanks that was new for me
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<smith> explian security features.
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Is the development of the mail app on Ubuntu Touch also in development for the desktop?
<belkinsa> It that make sense?
<beuno> I am going to drop off in a few minutes
<ruliezz> beuno: why?
<belkinsa> If the mail app is Evolution.
<SangeetKhatri> QUESTION : Will Ubuntu Phone's browser support extensions?
<dipak> Will there be any essensial update on unity in Trusty
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION, dipak
<ruliezz> the streaming is dead
<ukbeast> is connection working?
<belkinsa> Stream dead?
<ruliezz> ukbeast: dead
<apt-get_install> It's dead.
<apt-get_install> :(
<ruliezz> :'(
<marcoceppi> should still be streaming
<belkinsa> F5 the page
<ukbeast> F5?
<belkinsa> Refresh
<SangeetKhatri> is it just me or everyone? The stream is down.
<same> did the stream die for anyone else?
<same> yeah
<ruliezz> F5 is working
<gorgeous_george> refresh
<azarot> stream is fine here :|
<dipak> QUESTION: Will there be any essensial update on unity in Trusty?
<ruliezz> iss broken again
<belkinsa> Stream issues!!!
<PaulW2U> refresh worked but gone again :(
<belkinsa> For a bit
<ukbeast> This live?
<marcoceppi> yes
<same> ukbeast: yeah
<ruliezz> yes but streaming is dead
<SangeetKhatri> Broken stream is the worst thing that could happen during a live online show.
<ukbeast> thanks
<same> stream's back
<gorgeous_george> It's back online...
<same> use emacs as the default mail app
<SackLunch94[DAL]> Thunderbird is all you need
<ruliezz> same: hahaha
<apt-get_install> same: lol
<belkinsa> It's stable now
<mhall119> SangeetKhatri: it should be recorded so you want watch later any parts that were missed in the live stream
<apt-get_install> @same: Vim is better!!
<same> stream's back
<same> apt-get_install: get back to me when it can send mail :PP
<belkinsa> Yes, Thunderbid.
<micah2> I had to re-open the stream
<micah2> but it's working for me now
<SangeetKhatri> @Miachel : You are really bad at pronouncing my name. :D
<mhall119> sorry :(
 * mhall119 blames his upbringing
<apt-get_install> same: just write to stdout and pipe to sendmail?
<apt-get_install> MUCH better than a stupod GUI
<ruliezz> dont speak so fast
<ukbeast> AND way better than pacman
<ukbeast> eww
<belkinsa> SangeetKhatri, please use mhall119 to catch his attention.
<Nika> What is this all about ????
<mhall119> Nika: general update
<belkinsa> Agreed with ruliezz.
<gorgeous_george> QUESTION: What will the default 'maps' application for Ubuntu touch based on; OpenStreetMap or GoogleMaps?
<ruliezz> QUESTION: dont speak so fast... slow an clear is better :D
<SangeetKhatri> His accent is also quite difficult to grasp for me.
<belkinsa> Yeah, is he French?
<mhall119> yes
<ruliezz> SangeetKhatri: agreet, frensch?
<ruliezz> haha
<ruliezz> i dont understand ;)
<mhall119> listen on youtube later
<ruliezz> parler pas si vite
<didrocks> ruliezz: j'essaie :)
<ruliezz> didrocks:  ok, mais il est très clair désolé
<ruliezz> didrocks: this is better ;0
<gorgeous_george> thanks...
<ruliezz> QUESTION: is there any planning avible online of what is planned?
<azarot> GUITAR Yes !..!
<alf___> does ubuntu still use Amazon Lens, if so why still?
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION:, alf___ .
<alf___> my bad
<jose> QUESTION: Will you still be supporting the Nexus 10?
<belkinsa> Is it me or is hard to hear and understand him?
<ruliezz> belkinsa: its bad
<mhall119> jose: as didrocks said, Nexus 10 official support is being dropped
<alf___> QUESTION: does ubuntu still use Amazon Lens, if so why still?
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: What happened with the ideas behind Ubuntu Edge?
<jose> oh, didn't hear that part
<mhall119> jose: community support will hopefully take over
<belkinsa> QUESTION: When will an image for Nexus 7 2013 for Ubuntu Touch be out?
<didrocks> belkinsa: we hope by the end of month
<belkinsa> Thanks!
<ruliezz> nice!!!
<ruliezz> static.ubuntu.com?
<belkinsa> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<same> ruliezz: status.ubuntu.com
<alf___> thanks
<ruliezz> same: super!
<didrocks> ruliezz: was better at that speed? :)
<same> ruliezz: np
<belkinsa> ruliezz, you can always join teams that you can help team with your skills.
<belkinsa> A good list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<ruliezz> belkinsa: would be cool
<yudestar> is there anywhere i can get video tutorials for openstack by canonical if not can you please consider creating some?
<npm> Regarding previous mapping question: how about integrating Qt Mobility Maps ( http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtmobility-1.1.0/mapviewer.html ) working with backend OpenStreetMaps  or Google maps: ( http://xf.iksaif.net/dev/qtm-geoservices-extras.html )
<popey> npm: nice
<npm> :-)
<popey> yudestar: one for marcoceppi
<popey> maybe?
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Can you anser my questio about Mir/Wayland?
<SangeetKhatri> QUESTION : This is kinda off-topic, but what does it take to be a developer at Ubuntu?
<krwlng> QUESTION: Why cannot  resolve "ubuntu online accounts application" non-english language connecting problem?  We are reporting this issue since Ubuntu 11.04.
<npm> QtMobility Maps have been a longstanding part of Harmattan and became a lost option once Nokia got Microsofized
<gorgeous_george> Many thanks npm!!!!
<marcoceppi> yudestar: We have a few wiki pages and a video or two, yudestar if you want to join #juju I can find them for you
<npm> seems like a good option would be to use a different non-nokia backend
<apt-get_install> SangeetKhatri: http://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<jose> apt-get_install, SangeetKhatri: nope, that's at canonical, let me grab a link
<apt-get_install> jose: canonical develops ubuntu, right?
<jose> apt-get_install: the community does too
 * npm background on mapping -- would like to be able to port http://code.google.com/p/voicetogoog/ to unbuntu (currently porting to Qt5) but the mapping capabilities I had on Harmattan are gone
<same> QUESTION: how can volunteer programmers get involved?
<npm> /s/unbuntu/ubuntu :-)
<belkinsa> http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir and https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir for all
<jose> SangeetKhatri: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu#Writing_Code
<popey> same: http://developer.ubuntu.com/ ☻
<yudestar> marcoceppi: could you please drop me the links @ judahmutuku@gmail.com
<same> popey: thanks!
<popey> thanks everyone
<didrocks> thanks guys
<yudestar> thanks
<apt-get_install> thanks
<gorgeous_george> bye
<threeofsix> QUESTION: Has there been any discussion about moving Ubuntu to a rolling release model?
<belkinsa> Thanks for this update and the method of doing this.
<sskrbec> Thanks everyone!
<same> this was fun, thanks everyone
<ruliezz> thanks
<ruliezz> bye
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<Martin__> hi!!
<jose> hey, Martin__, session is already over
<Martin__> ok
<Martin__> I think that ubuntu on air should be promoted earlier
<jose> it is :)
<jose> just make sure to follow us on twitter and subscribe to us on youtube
<Guest75454> :(
<Martin__> ok bye
<ZehnMane> sup
<blueadept_> QUESTION: I'm really happy to see the new option in 14.04 will allow global menu black/white lists.  the functionality most people seem to have requested is to have menu integration for fullscreen apps, but not for other windows....  will it be possible to do this with the new system.
<felitin> hi...
<felitin> I want to see Ubuntu free of Ubuntu One during instalation, remove Amazon integration and also mail applet to
<blueadept_> QUESTION: I have been running Ubuntu Touch on my nexus 4 since 13.10, I heard someone claim that some things cannot be updated over the air, should I wipe it and re install periodically or is this FUD.
<Guest835> How old I should be to join to ubuntu for phone app developer community?
<niteshadowhack> hlw can you read me now
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-01-23
<moshizo> Hey all what's new
<moshizo> Is there anybody logged in?
<vjUbuntu> is any body there ?
<demo3827> video and audio is fine
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-20
<alexis7> hello everyone
<alexis7> at what time there is meeting
<dholbach> good morning
<alexis7> hello everyone
<alexis7> at what time there is meeting
<davmor2> alexis7: Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc
<alexis7> ok
<alexis7> thanks
<blue-dragon> So is the next one in about half an hour?
<blue-dragon> so when does this start?
<liseq> join #ubuntu
<liseq> how to join the support channel
<mhall119> liseq: type this:
<mhall119>  /join #ubuntu
<mhall119> you need the / at the very beginning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons, dholbach
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/20/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mhall119> we're live now! If you want to ask a question you can type it here starting with QUESTION: in call caps like that
<dholbach> live!
<ahayzen> \o/
<balloons> live live live
<dholbach> QUESTION: where can I get the Ubuntu drone?
<dholbach> QUESTION: where can I get the Ubuntu robot?
<balloons> ask your questions as usual, just prefix QUESTION
<mhall119> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/ has info for developers
<zmaj_> QUESTION:I know Unity 8 is coming with 16.04,but will you have some kind of stable or preinstalled(with the main Ubuntu) unity 8 with Ubuntu 15.10?
<mhall119> keep the questions coming, we'll queue them up and answer them in the order we get them
<balloons> for those just joining us, we're chatting with Alexandar and Martin about today's news; enabling ubuntu to power the internet of things. Yes, that means robots ;-)
<simossss> The link http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=2015011319T1600 (ubuntuair.com) is not working.
<balloons> simossss, thanks I'll get that fixed
<mhall119> simossss: that just helps you find the time the broadcast is happening
<mhall119> but,it's happening now, in every timezone :)
<balloons> indeed :-)
<simossss> (correct link would be something like http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=2015-01-20T16:00:00 )
<balloons> updated, thanks again simossss
<mhall119> any questions for asac and beuno please get them in now
<balloons> if you
<balloons> if you are wondering if ubuntu robots would take over the world or not, now is the time to ask :-)
<mhall119> the answer is "yes", btw
<balloons> fingers crossed
<liseq> thanks
<dholbach> QUESTION: Can you talk a bit about snappy and click? Differences? Commonalities?
<SidPayton> QUESTION: Will there be a way (API) provided for communication unification? So that all vendors  can talk to each other? If so where do I can get more information?
<dholbach> QUESTION: What would you suggest to a LoCo team (getting together as a group at an event) to play around with to get to know snappy and its new world?
<SidPayton> QUESTION: Will there be one webserver with a buitifull unified GUI profived to that all the different things can be controlled from one unified UI?
<sergiusens> everything will be a snap
<sergiusens> today we have 3 types, oem, app and framework
<dholbach> QUESTION: Do we have a couple of examples people can play around with?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Will we see snappy for the desktop with unity8 ?
<dholbach> QUESTION: What would you like to see snappified?
<balloons> excellent questions dholbach!
<sergiusens> examples can be found on https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/snappy-hub/snappy-examples
<sergiusens> even "fat" package support ^
<dholbach> sergiusens, for that I guess we need to fix bug 1395204? :)
<simossss> QUESTION: How will you deal with the lack of mainline Linux support for ARM SoCs? (for example, some Allwinner SoCs depend on Linux 3.4).
<sergiusens> dholbach: only for auto accept ;-)
<dholbach> sergiusens, right........... which is what we want, right? :)
<dholbach> but maybe balloons can help with writing tests on https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1395204 :-)
<sergiusens> dholbach: yeah, we do
<balloons> dholbach, just missing tests.. hmm
<zmaj_> QUESTION:What can We expect from Ubuntu 15.04?
<zmaj_> QUESTION:When will both snappy and/or click be part of desktop Ubuntu?
<Nothing_Much> omg did I miss anything?
<balloons> hey Nothing_Much ; we're talking internet of things and ubuntu
<Nothing_Much> woo! oh darn, I missed a small bit of things, about a half hour but..
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: What license are Click Packages under?
<beuno> Nothing_Much, each app developer picks the licence of their app
<dholbach> beuno, sorry about that
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: Is Canonical breaking even or is that private financial information?
<beuno> Nothing_Much, private financial information
<simossss> thanks!
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<Andrey_> Helooo from Romania :D
<balloons> hello Andrey_
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2967/ << loco team portal global event
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2015/01/ubuntu-loco-team-global-jam-packs/
<Andrey_> balloons ... you are on the live preview ? :)
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<Andrey_> Global Jam will be in Romania ?
<balloons> info on how to run it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams
<balloons> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ro/
<Andrey_> OK :D
<Andrey_> thx
<Andrey_> ok, thx for advice :D
<balloons> any final questions?
<Andrey_> from me .... no, maybe someone else ?
<maur> Question: UNITY8-LXC DONT WORK : ERROR: 404? HOW TO SOVLE IT ?
<mhall119> maur: #ubuntu-unity can help
<Andrey_> LXC (Linux Containers) is an operating system–level virtualization method for running multiple isolated Linux systems (containers) on a single control host
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<Andrey_> bye :D
<balloons> thanks everyone
<ahayzen> thanks balloons mhall119 :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<snydox> Hello World
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-21
<dholbach> good morning
<jeevan> hello, when is the ubuntu phone going to release?
<k1l_> in february
<jeevan> thank you :)..
<jeevan> i use lenovo laptop. i cant find ubuntu drivers in their site. doesnt ubuntu require drivers?
<jeevan> my battery in ubuntu is dying very fast, but i cant fing lenovo energy management driver anywhere :(
<jeevan> many of my friends need this too
<g1_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :)
<g1_> why is windows more popular than ubuntu?
<la_gasolina> oy
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/21/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
 * nik90 is here
<la_gasolina> !start
<willcooke> brb - changing browsers....
<willcooke> mhall119, ^^
<mhall119> if you have any questions for popey about core apps, ask them here starting with QUESTION
<mhall119> willcooke: we'll wait for you :)
<ahayzen> calendar is looking awesome :)
<nik90> ah man I am loving the final touches on music app like the empty states etc...I usually use spotify, but decided to build a local music library just to use the app
<ahayzen> nik90, we used your walkthrough code btw :)
<nik90> yeah I saw some similarity :). ... glad to know it helps you guys
<ahayzen> navigating to my webdav share ofc :)
<ahayzen> hehe flac <3
<nik90> lol
<nik90> ahayzen: talk about specific requirements :P
<[1]kflanagan> Another case for local collections is for people like me who listen to music that you can't buy, live show recordings.
<la_gasolina> i'm deaf :(
<willcooke> podcasts too
<[1]kflanagan> Podcast functionality in the same app would be a great blend
<willcooke> +1
<rayq> +1 for podcasts
<mhall119> PodBird, it's great
 * mhall119 wouldn't want podcasts and music mixed
<ahayzen> popey, are there long term plans for file manager to be able to access network shares? eg ftp/webdav/etc
<la_gasolina> QUESTION: where can i get cheap LXD?
<popey> yes
<popey> :)
<popey> Samba is being worked on right now
<ahayzen> :) yey access my RPi on my phone \o/
<popey> and is being made as a re-usable library
<mhall119> la_gasolina: not sure what you mean, you don't buy LXD
<ahayzen> sweet
<popey> so you could use it from the music app maybe :)
<ahayzen> popey, oooooon DAAP shares as well?
<popey> not yet
<la_gasolina> it's free? nice
<ahayzen> and DLNA but yeah access an FTP share of music would be cool
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Can we manage our ubuntu phones via landscape yet? ;)
<rayq> is that evernote?
<mhall119> rayq: in the Juju GUI? probably not
<rayq> ahh...just looking at the juju page. the big elephant icon
<mhall119> it's probably hadoop or something
<sil2100> ;)
<rayq> had me going :D
<rayq> lol
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/solutions
<jcastro> http://blog.juju.solutions/containers.html
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/owncloud/
<jcastro> replace owncloud with whatever charm you're interested in, so say: https://jujucharms.com/mysql
<jcastro> the elephant is hortonworks, they do a hadoop distribution.
<rayq> Thanks jorge
<mhall119> remember you can ask questions anytime here, just start them with QUESTION
<ahayzen> oh sweet wow :)
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Will always on top windows and workspaces be implemented for unity8?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Do any of you a unity8 only desktop? If not which applications and/or toolkits do you need before you can make the jump?
<willcooke> https://www.google.com/url?q=https%3A%2F%2Fcode.launchpad.net%2F~unity-team%2Funity%2F7.2.4%2F%2Bmerge%2F244802&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNEt1Qepbp6VIAdzyqy-ElV6DF3_wQ
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/7.2.4/+merge/244802
<nik90> QUESTION: Have the features demoed before like running Gtk apps, libreoffice and chromium on Mir landed officially? If not is there a test PPA which we can use to help with testing?
<la_gasolina> i do
<rayq> very cool
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2967/
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<rayq> Thanks guys!
<ahayzen> thanks popey, mhall119, sil2100, jcastro, willcooke :)
<popey> \o/
<willcooke> cheers!
<nik90> thnx guys...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<jcastro> thanks for listening!
<sil2100> o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Global Jam Planning - Speakers: dholbach, dpm, balloons, popey, mhall119, jose, coolbhavi, skellat, nhaines, PabloRubianes
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/21/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-global-jam-vivid
<SafetyRoll> QUESTION:Which is the best IRC channel to be on for the day of the Ubuntu global Jam , cheers guys.
<SafetyRoll> Side Point (not question) .. Please add this eMail to the list thanks . http://pastebin.com/KtURXCnd   cheers.
<AkivaAvraham> hey all
<jose> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/
<AkivaAvraham>  QUESTION: Global Jam = Online Summit?
<dholbach> AkivaAvraham, no, not quite :)
<dholbach> AkivaAvraham, it's an event where loco teams around the world get together and work on Ubuntu
<AkivaAvraham> ah yes
<dholbach> like meet up for real, learn from each other, etc :)
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam has more info :)
<YoBoY> (missed the jam pack post, great idea :) )
<SafetyRoll> QUESTION:(possibly at the end). How is the Ubuntu Advocacy Kit  fairing  that JonoB setup ? mhall119, - Is it ready for Ubuntu-Touch now ?
<dholbach> SafetyRoll, it needs hands on deck :)
<YoBoY> finishing an event with a bar/cofee/restaurant is always a good idea
<SafetyRoll> dholbach: How would I add another language to the translation ? Also, is it in American English as standard ?
<AkivaAvraham> QUESTION: If my loco is far away and or planning to do nothing; can I have a local, "Ubuntu Loco at the library near the comfy chairs; Bring your own laptop~"
<SafetyRoll> Cheers, I've found it : https://translations.launchpad.net/uak
<dholbach> SafetyRoll, to be honest, I don't know if it's AE or BE
<dholbach> balloons, do we have updated instructions for iso testing?
 * balloons was just reviewing the testing page
<dholbach> yoohoo
<dholbach> balloons, it was brought up in the xubuntu meeting too
<SafetyRoll> dholbach: Just that BE is only 20% done , french is there though - 97%
<dholbach> balloons, is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive what we use?
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough has been the walkthrough
<dholbach> balloons, right... but which local tool do we recommend? is it testdrive?
<dholbach> I think I recall that somebody complained that it didn't quite work or is my memory out of date?
<balloons> ahh yes testdrive has been the recommendation to get the images
<dholbach> ok
<balloons> dholbach, no,  your memory is probably correct. For jams, real hardware is helpful and you can then just download the image directly
<dholbach> right, might be a bit daunting though :)
<balloons> the startup disk creator and testdrive both have at times given people issues; though testdrive works for me.
<balloons> which is sad because we do recommend those tools, but writing the image can be done other ways
<SafetyRoll> Something to aim for if your alone on Global Jam Day or Bug Jam on the 15th April http://ow.ly/HHQrd
<SafetyRoll> have fun guys bye . :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<AkivaAvraham> QUESTION Where is a priority list of things that need to be done?
<dholbach> woohoo!
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-global-jam-vivid
<USB753> How about the hashtag UGLOJAMHow about the hastag UGLOJAm ?
<YoBoY> thanks bye :)
<AkivaAvraham> lol
<nhaines> AkivaAvraham: for the Ubuntu Global Jam, it's much more important that you find something you're interested in doing and get something going around that.
<nhaines> There's no shortage of stuff that needs done.  :)
<AkivaAvraham> What I want to do is probably not on your list of todo :)
<nhaines> AkivaAvraham: that's why we have Ubuntu Global Jam, though.  Whatever it is you want to do, feel free to get some likeminded people together and do it!
<AkivaAvraham> if you say so~
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-22
<dholbach> good morning
<swapniel> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-01-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-01-26
<otsalah> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-01-26
<God> hi all
<God> whats appen
<Vahe> I am bit familiar with ubuntu
<Vahe> how can I become part of the team?
<elopio> Vahe: hello
<elopio> Vahe: we will answer you on the video in a few minutes.
<elopio> where are you from?
<will_> hi
<elopio> hello will_
<elopio> welcome.
<Vahe> <elopio> well I am using Ubuntu and its commands
<Vahe> <Vahe> elopio well I am using Ubuntu and its commands
<Vahe> I am from Armenia
<will_> Brazil here
<elopio> cool, thanks for joining.
<Vahe> hi elopio I am from Armenia
<rick_> hi
<elopio> hello rick_
<elopio> where are you from rick_ ?
<rick_> israel
<Vahe> <elopio> ????
<Vahe> <elopio> Thanks
<Vahe> <elopio> I think Testing will be very good start
<elopio> Vahe: we'll be happy to help there.
<elopio> Vahe: https://twitter.com/ubuntutesting
<Iken> From Kenya.. ubuntu for life. <3 <3
<Vahe> <elopio> who is going give me some tasks?
<tribaal> Iken: Karibu kaka!
<tribaal> karibu sana :)
<Iken> thanks @tribaal
<m4sk1n> Can I get invitation? :)
<elopio> m4sk1n: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/35tzuyqrdzbzzmf4ovmze7veu4e
<elopio> Vahe: just choose a call for testing, and follow the link.
<elopio> leave a reply if you have questions.
<Vahe> <elopio> Do you mean on twitter?
<Vahe> <Vahe> call for testing
<Vahe> <elopio> call for testing
<dosmanak> Hello. why snap?
<elopio> hello dosmanak . Care to expand on your question
<elopio> ?
<dosmanak> I see that Ubuntu Facebook feed pushes snap application. I dont see the reason why snap. Is apt bad?
<dosmanak> elopio, Is shared libraries bad? Is is bad to be able to maintain secure system just by upgrading the library not all snaps.
<elopio> Vahe: yes, follow the links on twitter.com/ubuntutesting
<elopio> they will have instructions.
<elopio> dosmanak: I will anwser you in a few minutes.
<dosmanak> elopio, thank you in advance :-)
<Vahe> <elopio> Ok Thanks
<tribaal> Iken: are you from the Kenyan LoCo team?
<tribaal> What will you guys do (if anything) for the next release party?
<tribaal> are you all in Nairobi or scattered around?
<dosmanak> elopio, now again. snap install scummvm they say :'-(
<elopio> dosmanak: is it not working for you? Sorry, I don't understand what you said :)
<tatianna_> h
<tatianna_> hrllo
<elopio> hello tatianna_
<pLaTnOrm> Hello
<elopio> hello pLaTnOrm
<pLaTnOrm> I guess I missed the event
<elopio> pLaTnOrm: you can always watch the recording.
<elopio> if you have questions, there's still people hanging here. Or you can go to community.ubuntu.com.
<pLaTnOrm> Can some from the devlopmment team explain to me why decide to go back to GNOME ?
<pLaTnOrm> someone ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2018-01-27
<HuyThuy> hello
<arrqy> LS
<arrqy> ls
<arrqy> Hello
